

Breue – The Screening Room for Products - zvanness
http://breue.com/

======
Dorian-Marie
That sounds really really pretentious. Even if I agree on the idea of a
community of builders, all the description is really pretentious:

"Breuers are exceptional designers, coders, product managers, researchers,
investors. We work at amazing startups and companies including Google, Apple,
Adobe, Intel, Twitter, SRI. We are alumni of institutions including MIT,
Stanford, Carnegie Mellon, Harvard, Y Combinator"

"brilliant minds", "The current acceptance rate is 8.9%", ...

~~~
zvanness
Thanks for the feedback. Sorry for coming across as really pretentious. We're
aiming to be selective rather than pretentious here. We should probably change
the site to reflect this fact.

------
zvanness
Hey HN!

Zach from Breue here.

Breue started as Headlinr - a billboard for startup and product launches.
Well, it was actually a curated list of useful good looking products.

From the products rejected on Headlinr, many of the founders reached out to
us, asking how they could improve their products. We noticed a pattern of
designers and coders unsure of what to build and how to launch their products.

So, we put together a little experiment called the Screening Room and ran it
for a week. The results were spectacular. It became clear where we needed to
focus our time and energies.

So, we built Breue.

Typically, we try to get product advice and feedback by posting somewhere
online where people can see it. You receive a bunch of mixed advice. Only a
few people give you good advice and feedback. And you have to deal with snark
and hateful remarks.

Breue is a community where people give you the best advice and direction they
can on your vision, business, product, product flaws, etc. So far, there has
been zero snark. There are no remarks like "looks cool" or "sounds
interesting". Just really helpful, worthwhile, invaluable stuff.

We've put together an amazing community of smart talented people who want to
learn from and help each other out. As a member of the community, you get to
engage with other smart talented people. You get to see, read, and hear things
that others don't. You get to help shape things.

Please take a minute to read testimonials by founders of products showcased on
Breue:

[http://breue.com/stories](http://breue.com/stories)

I'm here to answer any questions from the HN community!

~~~
cmbaus
One suggestion. I would make the description on the landing page more
informative about the service you offer rather than how exceptional you are.
It took me a while to understand what your product was.

For instance, on the Y Combinator home page PG isn't mentioned. Instead the
concept of Y Combinator is outlined.

~~~
zvanness
Good point! Thanks for the suggestion. I think we should work on the landing
page a bit to make it more descriptive for first-time visitors.

------
seanlinehan
Glad to see Breue hitting HN. My company einstein.com went through the
BreueingRoom and it was a fantastic experience. My full testimonial is on the
Breue site, so I won't repeat myself here.

The community so far is of the utmost caliber, and I hope that it is able to
remain that way. I have high expectations in this regard, though. Zach has
done a great deal towards pushing high-quality community standards.

I look forward to seeing it grow.

------
coderholic
I've been on Breue since the start (thanks Zach!), and there have been some
great products and some really interesting discussions. It'll be really
interesting to see what shape this takes as the community grows!

~~~
zvanness
Thanks man! I really appreciate the kind words, we're excited to see where it
goes! :)

------
pkghost
Another recently fermented Breuer here. I had a great experience being in the
Breueing Room. My biggest concern was that Breue would end up being an
overwhelming addition to my already heaping pile of feedback on
[http://squirt.io](http://squirt.io). In the end, the conversation helped me
immensely in digesting and prioritizing. Super excited to see where this thing
goes!

------
charlieirish
Another breuer here. The conversations about new products are of the highest
quality I have seen for a long time.

We'll have to see if Breue becomes a victim of its own success.... but for the
moment it's a fantastic resource for finding new products and learning from
the intelligent and constructive community.

------
bane
I'm a new Breuer and really like the constructive "let's make things better"
environment.

HN used to have more of this kind of "show off my new thing and get feedback"
years ago, but it's largely been supplanted by tech news discussion.

I think Breue is a fantastic forum for this kind of discussion, and even as a
contributor I get loads of insight from the other comments as well.

It's super focused right now, just one company per week, which gives enough
time for the discussion to ferment and to help out the founders.

------
cookrn
Is this similar to ProductHunt, in a way?

